# Suche Laptop zum Spielen.....



## Demonfighter (11. März 2010)

Hi,

wie schon oben erwähnt suche Ich ein Laptop der sich auch zum Spielen eignen sollte. Aktuelle Spiele wie : CoD Modern Warfare 2, Left for Dead 2, Dirt 2 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 sollten auf dem Rechner gut laufen.

Da Ich noch keinen Laptop gehabt habe weiß Ich auch net genau was ich so für Komponeten brauch. Ich schreib euch mal wie mein Desktop PC aussieht den Ich shcon 3 Jahre habe und auch zufrieden bin mit der Leistung die er hat.

Intel Dual Core E6600 2 x 2,4 ghz
Nvidea Geforce 8800 gts 320 mb speicher
2 gb ram
und 250 gb platte
dazu hab ich nen 24 Zoll Bildschirm mit der Auflösung von 1920 x 1200.

Die oben genannten Spiele laufen auf ungefähr mittlerer Einstellung.

Also könnt ihr mir nen Laptop empfehlen der diese Spiele packt?
Außerdem sollte der Laptop über ein 17 Zoll Bildschirm verfügen.


----------



## MiLANy (11. März 2010)

Wenn du uns nen Preis nennst, den du ausgeben willst/kannst kann man dir sicher konkreter helfen.


----------



## Demonfighter (11. März 2010)

Ja wollte erstmal schauen was ihr mir so anbietet xD

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal um die 1000 Euro, darf gern etwas weniger sein. Aber wenn es für 50 -100 mehr nen etwas besseren gibt überleg ich mir das nochmal


----------



## Demonfighter (11. März 2010)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee.....


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Für 1000€ ist das sehr knapp. Da bekommst Du maximal eine AMD 4650 oder 5650 oder 5730 (welche technisch im Grund das gleiche sind, nur mit leicht anderem Takt). Als Vergleich: eine 8800GT bringt je nach Spiel 30-50% mehr Leistung.

Von Nvidia gibt es da keine Alternative: die 240m und 9600m GT sind beide nicht ganz so gut wie eine 4650.

Aber für MW2 reicht das trotzdem locker, bei BF BC2 wird es schon schwieriger, wenn es wenigstens auf mittel laufen soll. Eine 5650 schafft das auf mittel mit ca. 37FPS: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Das dazugehörige Modell wäre wohl dieses hier: Notebooks Sony VAIO VPC-EC1S1E/BJ

hier wäre ein ähnliches von Asus: Notebooks ASUS N71JA-TY013V

deutlich preiswerter, aber unbestimmte Lieferzeit, ein Acer: Notebooks Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn

in 15-16 Zoll gäb es auch noch einiges, aber nix besseres. Der Witz ist, dass Du zwischen 600 und 1100€ kaum Unterschiede hast außer bei der CPU.


----------



## Demonfighter (11. März 2010)

Hm das is ja echt komisch xD und wie siehts mit der preisklasse bis zu 1300 euro aus?


----------



## Spartaner25 (11. März 2010)

Was sehr gutes von Asus,hat aber nur 16 Zoll:
Notebooks ASUS G60J-JX042V
In der 15.6 Zoll Klasse und zum selber konfigurieren:
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...llnr=adnt0001&KategorienOrder=010;020;015;010


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Jo, ne GTX 260 wäre ca. so stark wie eine 8800GT, je nach Einzelfall auch ein bisschen besser. 

Bei msyn, deviltech, notebookguru usw. aufpassen: preis ist ohne WLAN und ohne windows, und oft auch nur wenig RAM und HDD in der Standardkonfig.

Bei AMD gibt es aktuell selbst für 1300€ auch nix besseres. Bei nvidia - wie Du siehst - wenigstens ne GTX 260.

Und wie gesagt: bei 15Zoll gibt es sogar mehr Auswahl. zB das hier: Notebooks MSI GT628NR-8747W7P die karte ist ca. wie eine 8800GT.

oder Notebooks MSI GT627N-8747W7P [Silber] aber die Karte ist sogar etwas schlechter.

Notebooks sind halt 2-3 mal so teuer wie gleichgute PCs...


Du musst Dir halt echt überlegen, wofür Du das WIRKLICH unbedingt brauchst. Vlt. wäre eines für 700€, was aktuell grad noch reicht, und dann halt "schon" in nem Jahr wieder eines für 700€ (ink. Verkauf des alten wären das sogar nochmal weniger) besser, als wenn du direkt jetzt eines für 1300€ holst, das nur 40-60% besser ist als eines für 700€.


----------



## Demonfighter (12. März 2010)

Guru STORM i7 - Notebookguru - High Performance Notebooks

So hab mir jetzt mal den hier ausgesucht mit ner gtx 285m und 4 gb arbeitsspeicher, jetzt bin ich nur noch am überlegen welche cpu. lieber nen i7 720qm oder nen i5 540m? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Spartaner25 (12. März 2010)

Also zukunftssicherer wäre mit sicherheit der i720qm, im Moment schneller ist jedoch der i5 540m.
Aber mit einem i7 720 qm, ja selbst mit einem i5, verschiebst du die Preisgrenze wieder um 149€ nach oben, nachdem du sie wieder um 300€ nach oben korrigiert hast, was ist denn dein Maximal Preis? Denn wer sagt das wir nicht noch etwas billigeres / besseres finden?


----------



## Demonfighter (12. März 2010)

Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Also zukunftssicherer wäre mit sicherheit der i720qm, im Moment schneller ist jedoch der i5 540m.
> Aber mit einem i7 720 qm, ja selbst mit einem i5, verschiebst du die Preisgrenze wieder um 149€ nach oben, nachdem du sie wieder um 300€ nach oben korrigiert hast, was ist denn dein Maximal Preis? Denn wer sagt das wir nicht noch etwas billigeres / besseres finden?



Ja mit meiner Preisgrenze bin ich gerade bei um die 1664 euro angelangt wenn ich den i7 die gtx 285 und die 4 gb nehme. Wäre für mich äußerstes schmerzgrenze. Aber dafür steck ich nix mehr in meinen desktop pc, der bleibt so wie er ist da ich ihn in nächster zeit kaum noch brauchen werde investier ich lieber mehr in ein notebook!

Aber was wollte da denn besser sein und zudem noch preiswerter?


----------



## Spartaner25 (13. März 2010)

Ich sage nur *ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870:
*Notebook.de :
Asus G73JH-TY042V mit Intel Core i5 520M 2.4GHz (Win 7)
Notebooksbilliger.de :
Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TY042V
Geizhals.at/deutschland :
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a512713.html


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

..in der Preisklasse gibt es auch noch die GTS360M von NV...die ist etwa gleich auf mit der GTX260M hat dafür GDDR5 und ist wirklich OC Freudig!
das oben erwähnte G60 ist schon gut aber wie man in Foren sehen kann hat Asus bei der Serie mit der GTX260 echt Hitzeprobs..darum ist die Karte auch runtergetaktet....User berichten ohne OC bis über 100° beim zocken!
Selber besitze ich das G60JX mit i5M 430 und der GTS360M komme damit mit sehr hoher Übertaktung der GTS nicht über 92°!
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5k68-1f-jpg.html


----------



## CrazyBanana (13. März 2010)

Ich werf mal das msi gx640(15,6 zoll) mit hd 5850 bzw. das gx 740(17 zoll) mit 5870 in die Runde.
Die sollten noch im März erscheinen zu einen Preis von 1050€ bzw. 1100€!


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Ich werf mal das msi gx640(15,6 zoll) mit hd 5850 bzw. das gx 740(17 zoll) mit 5870 in die Runde.
> Die sollten noch im März erscheinen zu einen Preis von 1050€ bzw. 1100€!


das gx740 mit der 5870 bezweifle ich das es dies für 1100€ geben wird!


----------



## Strawberry (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab' mal eine ganz andere Frage zum Spielen, unabhängig von der Grafikkarte. Ich habe seit ca. 4 Jahren einen Fujitsu Siemens mit Dual Core (2,16GHz) und 1GB RAM, der momentan bei jeglichem Spiel (selbst den einfachsten) heiß wird, rumzickt und sich dann ziemlich bald auch selbst abschaltet. Anfangs liefen einige Spiele noch, aber heiß wurde er schon immer ziemlich schnell (ich weiß, 1GB RAM ist nix und die Wärmeentwicklung ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem bei der Marke). Ich möchte mir nun gerne einen neuen Laptop kaufen, der möglichst nicht die gleichen Probleme macht. Okay, dass er wärmer wird ist ja normal, aber alles ab 80° aufwärst finde ich einfach zu heftig. 

Meine Frage nun: Gibt es Anhaltspunkte, an denen man die Wärmeentwicklung bzw. Spiele-Untauglichkeit vor dem Kauf festmachen kann? Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher, frei nach dem Motto je höher desto besser? Oder die Marke vielleicht? Irgendwie scheint es ja Laptops zu geben, die besser zum Spielen geeignet sind als andere, aber das kann ja nicht nur an der Grafikkarte liegen, oder doch?


----------

